# Anyone have advice for buying a price label gun?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

We flea market on the side, and I've been thinking about buying a price label gun to speed up the pricing process. The pricing process takes up an enormous amount of time for us.

Anyone use a price gun in their business?

I'm finding that the name brand guns, like Monarch, are expensive. There are several 2 line price guns on ebay for $15 with free shipping and several rolls of labels.

Anyone ever buy and use the low priced guns?

Are we paying mostly for the Monarch name...or is there more to the story? 

Thoughts? Opinions? Ideas?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I would do as much of my pricing as possible with a black wax crayon.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

We did the Flea Market for a long time and found out in the beginning that a pricing gun was not for us-----now if you got alot of the same thing it might help you. We mostly sold yardsale type items so we usually had to price one of a kind-----so think about it---got to set that gun, price one item, then reset it for the next item------way to much time changing the pricing gun. What we did was get some of the white stickie address labels, we got the ones, that were on paper about the size of a sheet of paper. We cut these pages of stickers into narrow strips just wide enough to write a price on with sissors(got a paper cutter later for a $1 at a yardsale). One page will give you alot of pricing stickers.(A BIG savings over buying already made pricing stickers) We would write a price on the little stickie label, peal it off the backing and put it on the item we were pricing. We just kept these strips in a small container with our pens, tape etc----grab the container and go price some items. 

Some things we had to do was write two stickers on furniture, one for the customer to see and one hidden that we would check before we sold it-----DON'T think for one second that they want change stickers. We had alot of expensive shoes like rebocks, air etc. we also had some cheaper tennis shoes------MAKE SURE you write the price on the bottom with a pen/perma marker to see if the showing price sticker has been changed, Cast iron we wrote the price on the bottom with a perma market. My GF sold a NICE Griswold cast iron pan that we had $40 on for $10 before we started writting on the bottom---they had changed the sticker. Good Luck!! 





clovis said:


> We flea market on the side, and I've been thinking hag about buying a price label gun to speed up the pricing process. The pricing process takes up an enormous amount of time for us.
> 
> Anyone use a price gun in their business?
> 
> ...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I hear ya, PD.

We've been flea marketing for 5 or 6 years now, and everything you said is true. I go a little overboard when marking junk and treasured antiques with really clear descriptions.

For instance, most people will write "hammer" on their label. I write "Craftsman wood handled hammer w/ blue head". 

A couple of young men were arrested a few years ago at this FM for tag switching, and that put the word out. As well, the employees are _really_ good about watching for suspicious tags.

I've been blessed in getting new merchandise over the past year, and it gets really old having to write 50 tags of the same thing. Therefore, I thought that a price gun might be a wonderful time saver.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Anyone else have thoughts, ideas or opinions?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

We also do a lot of Flea Markets as well as having a Brick and Mortar Store. We use a pricing gun because we have a lot of items that are the same price. Like someone else already said, if pricing a lot of items the same price, it works great. But having to change it for everything would be a pain.

We use a Monarch, works great!

Carisa


----------

